# The Lake District



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you think you could spend the night here?

Anyone one here?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Is that the Kirkstone Pass Inn car park? If so theres often campers staying there. Not exactly in Ambleside though! Thats a really steep climb to get there on the direct road from Ambleside and is tight for cars, anything bigger than a small camper would be foolish/impossible. The main A592 is fine though. Is a lovely spot on a summers evening, lovely food/beer/fireside, but I imagine a bad winters night may not be so idyllic!

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...c=A&ved=0CFYQpQY&sa=X&ei=LetUTPSFK423jAeroIlK


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah no problem. IVe seen coaches and wagons go up there. The top of the Newlands pass is even better for an overnight stop. There are a fair few places to stop in the lakes despite popular opinion and many of the pubs are MH friendly.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Newlands*

Yeah there is a nice spot at the top of Newlands but the road up from Keswick is quite narrow. I've slept in my car at the other end of Newlands, just outside Buttermere, chucked it down all night, freezing cold, but the views first thing in the morning are great.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Newlands*



boringfrog said:


> Yeah there is a nice spot at the top of Newlands but the road up from Keswick is quite narrow. I've slept in my car at the other end of Newlands, just outside Buttermere, chucked it down all night, freezing cold, but the views first thing in the morning are great.


There is actually a 6'6ft restriction if you come through Braithwaite from Keswick. Best way is to go up the a66 beyond basenthwaite towards Cockermouth and come back towards Currmock Water and Buttermere that way. Quite a few spots along there and easy access to the top of the Newlands pass.










If you go beyond Buttermere before the start of the Honister pass, just before you get to the bridge and the 6'6ft restriction there is a cracking spot there.

The site wont let me add a pic for some reason!


----------

